# Little Bit



## lilly_sand99 (Oct 3, 2018)

Just a few pictures of my little baby [emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️


----------



## Bee62 (Oct 3, 2018)

A cute little baby. 
Thank you for sharing the pics. I like them. How old is your baby tort ?


----------



## lilly_sand99 (Oct 3, 2018)

Bee62 said:


> A cute little baby.
> Thank you for sharing the pics. I like them. How old is your baby tort ?


Almost 4 months and I have had her a few weeks now


----------



## lilly_sand99 (Oct 11, 2018)

Lol growing like a little weed!!


----------



## lilly_sand99 (Oct 17, 2018)

Little Bit figuring how to use his water bowl!!


----------



## lilly_sand99 (Oct 21, 2018)

Is that white line around the shell growth rings?


----------



## lilly_sand99 (Nov 6, 2018)

Close enough


----------



## TechnoCheese (Nov 6, 2018)

lilly_sand99 said:


> Close enough
> View attachment 256397



Lol!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 6, 2018)

lilly_sand99 said:


> Is that white line around the shell growth rings?
> View attachment 254825



Yes..


----------



## lilly_sand99 (Dec 2, 2018)

Within the last 3 months little bit has doubled in size!!


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Dec 2, 2018)

lilly_sand99 said:


> Within the last 3 months little bit has doubled in size!!
> View attachment 258649
> View attachment 258650


He's no longer a Little Bit...he's a Big Bit! [emoji16]

Thriving very nicely! Great job!


----------



## lilly_sand99 (Dec 3, 2018)

irishkitty said:


> He's no longer a Little Bit...he's a Big Bit! [emoji16]
> 
> Thriving very nicely! Great job!


Thank you!! It means a lot!!


----------



## LaLaP (Dec 3, 2018)

I like the pattern on her shell. It looks like a bunch of dark suns. She's very pretty


----------



## lilly_sand99 (Jan 31, 2019)

Just growing a lot bit more


----------



## lilly_sand99 (Mar 3, 2019)

When eating is too much work [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Mar 3, 2019)

lilly_sand99 said:


> When eating is too much work [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> View attachment 266391


I love it!


----------



## lilly_sand99 (Mar 3, 2019)

Cheryl Hills said:


> I love it!


She is spoiled and she knows it lol


----------



## lilly_sand99 (Mar 10, 2019)

Someone finally figured out how to use the flower pot


----------



## lilly_sand99 (Apr 3, 2019)

When you think your tort is the most beautiful perfect tort ever [emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## lilly_sand99 (Apr 6, 2019)

First time I am able to bring her outside


----------



## Christine&Callidus (Apr 7, 2019)

Such a cutie!!


----------



## lilly_sand99 (Apr 12, 2019)

Best part of a Russian [emoji6][emoji173] small enclosure space [emoji173] [emoji6]


----------



## lilly_sand99 (Apr 25, 2019)

He use to fit perfect in my hand


----------



## lilly_sand99 (May 1, 2019)

In just 7months or so, this little one has grown like a weed [emoji173] I can't believe the difference!!


----------



## lilly_sand99 (May 6, 2019)

Is 328grams too big for a tortoise hatched June 2018?


----------



## lilly_sand99 (Jun 1, 2019)

Does LB eye look ok? I'm worried they look sunken in!


----------

